# A years supply of food in a 5 gallon bucket?



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

http://jimbakkershow.com/lovegifts/survival-items/1-year-for-you.html

First off, put aside who Jim Bakker is...

But, I happen to watch him a little yesterday selling a one year supply of food all in a 5 gallon bucket. Check the link above.

Where I am puzzled is that the bucket lists 275 servings or meals..yet, how does this equate to a year? This is not the first time I've seen these one year food supply in a 5 gallon bucket....

..anyone care to share what I'm missing?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

high density nutrition bars?


----------



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

found these same buckets on amazon for 120 bucks. There is no mention of it being a year supply.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

After 275 of these "meals" you will be so depressed you will off yourself?


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

You can do much better with other products that are out there in both variety and nutritional value.. Also remember you may need to add water.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

275 protein bars? It would feel like ten years...

ETA -- Unfortunately, the fact that Jim Bakker is involved cannot be forgotten.... I would hope that no one would hand over cash FORGETTING why this man went to jail? In case you have, it was for fraud. You know: bilking people out of money? 

Either way -- bad idea.


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

mldollins said:


> Where I am puzzled is that the bucket lists 275 servings or meals..yet, how does this equate to a year? This is not the first time I've seen these one year food supply in a 5 gallon bucket....
> 
> ..anyone care to share what I'm missing?


For the $500 you get 4 buckets. It's not a year's supply in 1 bucket, it's a year's supply for $500.

"With this special offer, you will receive *four* 275 Serving Emergnecy Food *Buckets*." (bold added by me)


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Not nearly enough calories in that for a yr. A 5 gal bucket of wheat weighs 36#. A pound of dry food is appx 1500 calories (some variation due to differing amounts of fat, but is close enough). If you were on a 1500 cal a day diet, that bucket alone would feed you for 36 days. I bet those buckets don't weight 36# each. So I doubt each one would last a month, if you could stand to eat that stuff for a month. He's lying.

I normally eat 2000-2500 kcal/day, working moderately heavy here on the farm. Some people need more some less, but that is a pretty minimum amount you want to aim for.


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

don't waste your money. why would you want to eat the same thing everyday.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Peggy said:


> don't waste your money. why would you want to eat the same thing everyday.


Agreed. I could think of a lot of ways to spend $500 on food storage, and get more bang for my buck, I think. For instance $500 will buy me 25 bags of organic hard red wheat. That's a lot of bread, pasta, noodles, crackers, cookies, and breakfast cereal. Yes, it requires other ingredients, but I'm with Cyngbaeld on this one --- there aren't nearly enough calories in those buckets to sustain you for a year.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

As the old saying goes, 'there's a sucker born every minute"...........And it's obvious to me that anyone who buys the 4 buckets is a sucker.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

Take a look at those meals. The calorie count per "meal" is extremely low. If one were to eat 3 of those meals per day as their only food source they would starve to death well before the year was up. Per the listing, each bucket contains:

25 servings of Tuscan Butter Noodles (160 calories)
25 servings of Cheesy Broccoli Rice (170 calories) 
35 servings of Creamy Potato Soup (110 calories)
25 servings of Italian Tomato Pasta (150 calories)
35 servings of Vegetable Barley (70 calories)
30 servings of Creamy Vegetable Rice (160 calories)
50 servings of Brown Sugar Oatmeal (160 calories)
50 servings of Whey Milk (90 calories)

I added the calorie count per serving to this list by clicking on the thumbnails to each dish and copying the calorie information. So...4 buckets of these so-called meals. If you can call a cup of whey milk a meal, that is. The total number of meals per bucket is 275, with an average calorie count per meal of 133.75. If you ate 1 serving of each food (8 servings, nearly 3 times the amount allowed if it is to last for the entire year stated) you would only get 1070 calories. If you stick to three servings per day, your average calorie count would be a mere 401.25. In actuality, the daily count could be as low as 270 or as high as 490. Even a child would starve on such low rations.

The concept of this being a year's worth of food is extremely misleading. If you go to any kind of reputable site for prepping, a year's worth of dried and dehydrated food is much more substantial with greater variety and nutrition, and a much higher calorie count. I don't know what bothers me more- a so-called man of god putting his name on such a blatant lie, or the gullible/ignorant people that might buy this without doing the math for themselves before the purchase.

You could buy a bottle of a good vitamin/mineral pill, some TVP for protein, dried milk or milk substitute, and an assortment of dried foods such as noodles, potatoes, grains, and broth bases, and have a true one year supply with the same horrible lack of variety as this ad lists and pay far less than 500 dollars. Plus you would have a decent caloric count per day, a decent amount of protein and fiber, and the vitamins would insure you didn't end up with deficient numbers that could cause disease.

You would be just as bored and probably disgusted with your food, but you wouldn't starve to death on it.


----------



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

Still, I would assume you're scaling quantities waaaaay back.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Think about what amount of food that you will eat in the time frame of one year.. 
Will it all fit inside of 4 seperate 5 gallon buckets??? I don't think so! 
A Years worth of freeze dried pre-packaged food for one person requires much more space than 20 gallons. That and if it actually did what is claimed, it would cost a heck of a lot more than $500.00 dollars. I bet that you can't feed just yourself at the cost of $500.00 dollars for one year, when shopping at the supermarket with sales prices.

Just remember TANSTAAFL (There Ain't No Such Thing As A Free Lunch).

I saw this posted on our local Craigslist the other day. The long list of items are for one person for 6 months, and I betcha it takes up more storage space than four 5 gallon buckets.

<--------------------------->

*Shelf Reliance Emergency Food - $450 (Fortunda)*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-06-28, 2:03PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Shelf Relinace 6 month Freeze dried and dehydrated emergency food supply. Ordered 5 months ago from Costco.com for 579.99, must sell due to upcoming move. 9 unopened boxes with 6 #10 cans in each box. Includes*

Grains/Starch 

2 cans of Instant White Rice (48 servings per can) 
6 cans of Hard White Winter Wheat (44 servings per can) 
2 cans of Elbow Macaroni (25 servings per can) 
2 cans of 6 Grain Pancake Mix (46 servings per can) 
2 cans of Cornmeal (46 servings per can) 
4 cans of Freeze Dried Potato Dices (41 servings per can) 

Fruits/Veggies

2 cans of Freeze Dried Sweet Corn (46 servings per can) 
2 cans of Freeze Dried Green Peas (41 servings per can) 
2 cans of Freeze Dried Green Beans (50 servings per can) 
2 cans of Freeze Dried Broccoli (52 servings per can) 
1 can of Split Green Peas (46 servings per can) 
1 can of Freeze Dried Spinach (41 servings per can) 
3 cans of Freeze Dried Strawberries (45 servings per can) 
2 cans of Carrot Dices (49 servings per can) 
1 can of Mixed Bell Peppers (42 servings per can) 

Dairy

3 cans of Non-fat Powdered Milk (43 servings per can) 
2 cans of Chocolate Drink Mix (48 servings per can) 

Meats/Beans

2 cans of Bacon TVP (47 servings per can) 
2 cans of Beef TVP (44 servings per can) 
2 cans of Chicken TVP (45 servings per can) 
2 cans of Taco TVP (42 servings per can) 
1 can of Pinto Beans (49 servings per can) 
1 can of Lentils (51 servings per can) 
1 can of Black Beans (49 servings per can) 
1 can of Kidney Beans (44 servings per can) 
1 can of Lima Beans (49 servings per can) 

Desert

2 cans of Fudge Brownies (75 servings per can) 

Looking to get $450.
, 


Location: Fortunda 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2467620582


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

A years supply if you don't eat very often...

Maybe this is what you'll get at the slave labor camps, err I mean rural food factories...


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

On the craig's list 3 month supply under "meats/beans"..there are NO meats...only beans and SOY.

IMO..save your money and store what you eat..you will be much more likely to actually eat what you store. Having said that, I have some long term dehydrated canned storage foods, but mine are basics like oatmeal,powdered milk, wheat berries. Ingredients rather than dehydrated meals. Also look at portion sizes..it's like living on those packets of instant oatmeal mixes. You end up with a half cup breakfast.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

But you have to look at it this way.

If the SHTF and you discover you are out of food before the year is up, what are you going to do about it? Fight your way through the wasteland, get past the Zombies, and hunt him down and demand a refund?

I think he is probably safe from his dissatisfied customers.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

If you filled those 4 buckets up to the top with dry rice, it would only last you 213 days, and only if you held it down to 1050 calories a day, and you'd be mighty skinny.

I can't think of many items that would take up less room than dry rice. That doesn't take any space for packaging.

Oh wait a minute. If you filled those 5 gallon buckets with vegetable oil, 1600 calories per cup..... nope, still doesn't do it 320 days at 1600 calories per day. If you limited yourself to 1000 calories a day, it would make it for the year. I suspect you'd be sick.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Ok, I'm going to fill 4- 5 gal pails to get me thru a year...

One pail of 2/3 wheat seed and one third a good dent corn seed

Pail 2 , bean, pea, lental seed...fresh eating and dry storage types... pole and bush. plus the rest of your choice garden seed, carrots,kale,turnips, cabbages, brocolli,beets,chard,onions,tomatoes,peppers, lettuce,radishes, okra, summer squash and winter squash..etc--5 gallons is a LOT of bean and small seeded garden crop seed!

Pail 3, yukon gold seed potatos..full pail

Pail 4; cramed full of dehydrated veggies(including starchy like potatoes) and dried meats-soup pot fixins. Some salt and dried spices. Maybe some peanut butter(for oil and protein)

The plan is you live on the soup until you start getting garden thinnings, lettuce,kale,chard, radishes(some in under 30 days from sowing) edible weeds etc. Eat fresh and start drying and canning and make sure to mature seed to store back. Keep over winter carrots,beets, etc to flower and seed next year, plus root crops, winter squash to eat all winter.

But most importantly; SCHEDULE your SHTF for spring to have your growing season or you are toast! Some chance if SHTF in summer..short season/fall stuff will mature. Fall SHTF and you better hope you are great at foraging and gleaning/hunting. Winter, winter,winter SHTF onset.....you have to live to start a cycle in the spring. Eat your soup mix first, sprout some seeds and try to keep the majority to plant in the spring.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I saw a guy selling those buckets of freeze dried foods at a gun show once. The guy was really squirming when I asked how many calories per DAY the bucket allowed. At least half of the foods were soups, and there wasn't any real meat in any of them - just TVP (soy). There's nothing wrong with buying pre-packaged, dehydrated foods like Mountain House but they shouldn't be the center of your food storage. We use them in our bug out bags (BOBs) so that we can eat a decent meal quickly. But buying a pre-packed bucket of stuff isn't the best way to go.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Now, 20 gallons of seed......I could see that feeding a bunch of people for a long time. However, I spend nearly $1000 a year in seeds, and it wouldn't fill more than half a five gallon bucket


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I think you are supposed to eat the salesman with the stuff in the bucket...


----------



## Eyes Wide Open (Oct 14, 2010)

bee said:


> But most importantly; SCHEDULE your SHTF for spring to have your growing season or you are toast!


That is great advice. I'm going to take it.

:hysterical:


----------

